# Lemania



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could get a Lemania naval issued watch repaired. A friend of mine has one since his naval days but during a rally he crashed and smacked the watch he took to a local man who said the drive shaft(?) was broken he asked me if I knew of anyone who could help .

Could anyone help with a name or contact I could give him.

Thanks.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Try Steve at Ryte Time


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Try Steve at Ryte Time


Cheers Jason pm'd the same have past number on to my mate doesn't sound like an easy repair.

Thanks


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

isn't there a seagull version of the lemina?


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Mate was in today with watch back from Steve at Ryte time he 's delighted with the service he recieved quick photo sorry not very good.


----------

